# Bsnl connection gettin reset every 5 mins or so



## blademast3r (Apr 6, 2007)

hey guys my dtatone connection keeps gettin reset like every 5 mins or so!!! its soo pissin!!! what do i do!!


----------



## amit2005 (Apr 6, 2007)

mines too around i/2 hr but only when i'm purely downloading ..like in night hours...any help


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2007)

did you guys play with Modem Settings ? *www.gtaforums.com/html//emoticons/anuj_cop.gif


----------



## amit2005 (Apr 6, 2007)

yeah pretty much...i flashed my mt882 to with ur provided mt880 firmware...in other topic...still can't figure out how to bring back my usb port on modem


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2007)

^ sorry about that, but i had given in the link that it was for m880 modem.


btw experiment with the modulation mode(g.dmt, adsl2+...).

i too played with these modulation mode, for me at first G.lite was giving same exact problem as in "blademast3r's" case.

then now G.DMt mode works fine.


so try & report back guys.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 6, 2007)

WTH!! You flashed your MT882 with the firmware of a MT880??!! I'm surprised its still working. Check out this Might help.


----------



## blademast3r (Apr 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^ sorry about that, but i had given in the link that it was for m880 modem.
> 
> 
> btw experiment with the modulation mode(g.dmt, adsl2+...).
> ...



yup problem was wid g.lite...now things r betta...thanks!!!

hey i still hav the problem!!!!....aaah i hate it....


----------



## techtronic (Apr 7, 2007)

I had this problem when I had a parallel line
Removed it, now I am keeping my sys on 24/7


----------



## blademast3r (Apr 7, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> I had this problem when I had a parallel line
> Removed it, now I am keeping my sys on 24/7


whats a parallel line, how dyu find if u hav it and how to remove it....


----------



## amit2005 (Apr 7, 2007)

i guess parallel lines means phone and modem having original connection  from same point


----------



## techtronic (Apr 7, 2007)

No buddy
Parallel line having two telephones attached to the existing line
For eg, one in the first floor and the other in the ground floor


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

blademast3r said:
			
		

> yup problem was wid g.lite...now things r betta...thanks!!!
> 
> hey i still hav the problem!!!!....aaah i hate it....


 dude try other modes & report back.


----------



## amit2005 (Apr 7, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> No buddy
> Parallel line having two telephones attached to the existing line
> For eg, one in the first floor and the other in the ground floor


well does that means use the phone line only to internet and nothing else


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

no. you can use it for net & phone at same time, BUT the modem should be connected VIA the SPLITTER (small junction box, 1 modem outlet, 1 phone, & 1 inlet) to access net as well as talk on phone at same time.


----------



## amit2005 (Apr 7, 2007)

well i've done that..infact i'm on it from very beginning


----------



## blademast3r (Apr 8, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude try other modes & report back.


tried every single mode.....and guess what i'm gettin sppeds like 100 kbps...kudos to bsnl...


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 8, 2007)

I m suspicious about BSNL.I downloaded 30gb of data during 15 days of night unlimited+normal usage.After a few days the connection has slowed down and disconnects every now and then.Maybe Bsnl r cheating u by controlling our bandwidth and even disconnecting using a software on server if we continuously download.

And did i tell u that when i called bsnl's customer care the guy just hung up.That's totally rude and unacceptable.


----------



## Goten (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmmm.

Peace~~~!


----------



## amit2005 (Apr 8, 2007)

now mines dsc/ even every minute..what do i do..even lan connection is getting dsc/


----------

